# CloudatCost Coming Soon 2.0



## drmike (Sep 24, 2014)

We've covered CloudAtCost here on vpsBoard with mixed fanfare.

They have a well produced video teasing about their 2.0 re-launch of CloudAtCost coming soon.    

It's nice to peer a bit into their operation and get a view of their setup, datacenter, etc. [hint to others]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INVaNT1R_jE


----------



## mikeyur (Sep 24, 2014)

Great idea. Love that they're Canadian. Horrible execution so far.

I have no problem burning $35/one time for a kickaround box that'll maybe last a couple years - or $1/mo - just for testing & breaking stuff. But with disk i/o at <8MB/s, it takes years for OS reinstalls or doing anything that makes it usable as a dev box.

Cap the cpu, cap the network, cap the i/o at a reasonable level - and it'll be a great playground box. They need some serious automation to handle resource abuse and keep something in this price range.


----------

